# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  स्मृति के गलियारों से  ( हीरालाल वत्स्यायन अज्ञेय )

## sajan love

स्मृति के गलियारों से

हीरालाल वत्स्यायन अज्ञेय

----------


## sajan love

पुच्छल तारे के साथ-साथ

बचपन कितनी तरह की काल-गणना में बीतता है, मेरा भी बीता, यह आज किसी को समझना तो कठिन हो ही गया है, कभी-कभी लगता है कि स्वयं अपने को समझना भी दिन-ब-दिन कठिनतर हो जायेगा। आज तो एक ही अख़बारी काल सब पर ऐसा हावी है कि धीरे-धीरे पत्रा या कैलेण्डर देखने का अभ्यास भी मिट रहा है। जिन्हें अखबार का व्यसन है वे अखबार की तारीख देख लेते हैं और इसके अलावा काल की कोई गणना उनके लिए कोई अर्थ नहीं रखती। और जिन को रेडियो की लत है उनका भी यही हाल हैः रेडियो बता देता है कि आज कौन दिन है, कौन-सी तारीख़, बस। इन दोनों से काल का महानद सूखता-सिकुड़ता कितनी पलती धार बन गया है, इस की ओर शायद ही कभी किसी का ध्यान जाता हो। आज के अखबार की सुर्खियाँ, कल के समाचार और बहुत हुआ तो सप्ताह के शेष दिनों में होने वाले कार्यक्रमों की आगामी सूचनाएं-बस ! पुरानी चित्रकला में हाशिये की सजावट की एक तरकीब होती थी जिसे ठेठ शिल्प को ठेठ भाषा में ‘बल्दमूतनी’ कहा जाता था। आज काल-बोध भी मानो इसी बल्दमूतनी धार-सा बढ़ता चला जाता है और आज का जीवन जीने वाले हाशिये की लीक पकड़े बेबस बढ़ते चले जाते हैं।

----------


## sajan love

उन दिनों की एक काल-गणना थी जो ’93 के अकाल के सहारे चलती थी, एक दूसरी थी जो ’97 की बाढ़ के साथ चलती थी और एक तीसरी जो सन् ’04 के भूकम्प के साथ जुड़ी हुई थी। कोई सोचे कि ’93, ’97 और ’04 –ये तारीख़ें तीनों गणनाओं को जोड़ कर एक ही कैलेण्डर में ले आती हैं, तो यह मानना उस की भूल होगी, क्योंकि ये तारीखें तो बाद का आरोप हैं। जो लोग उन बड़ी घटनाओं से अपनी काल-गणना आरम्भ करते थे वे उन्हें कैलेण्डर के साथ नहीं जोड़ते थे, वैसी दूसरी बड़ी घटनाओं के साथ जोड़ते थे। और उन का अपना जीवन इन बड़ी घटनाओं के बीच के अन्तरालों में जैसे-तैसे जमा कर बैठा दिया जाता था। अनुभवों और अनुभव की स्मृतियों पर आधारित ऐसी काल-गणनाएँ इतिहास का जो चित्र बनाती हैं, इतिहास का जो आस्वाद देती हैं, वह उस से बिल्कुल अलग होता है जो कैलेण्डर अथवा अख़बार की काल-गणना पर आधारित इतिहास से मिलता है।

----------


## sajan love

हमारे अपने बचपन के अनुभवों में ऐसी काल-परम्पराओं में जब-तब कुछ दूसरी परम्पराएँ भी जुड़ जाती थीं जिनसे हमारे कालास्वादन में एक नया चटखारा आ जाता था। जैसे एक बार हमारी एक नानी कुछ समय आ कर हमारे बीच रहीं तो उन्होंने बाढ़ और भूकम्प और महामारी के बीच अमुक गाँव के बह जाने या अमुक की बारात लौटा दिये जाने या सम्पत्ति के बँटवारे को लेकर हुई भयानक मार-पीट जैसे नये नये मील के पत्थर बैठा कर मानों काल-यात्रा की सड़क की नाप ही बदल दी ! यह सड़क समाप्त होती तो पहले भी नहीं दीखती थी। अब भी नहीं दीखी; लेकिन वह जहाँ-जहाँ से हो कर जाती थी उस सारे प्रदेश का मानो मानचित्र ही बदल गया। हमें तो यही लगा कि मानचित्र ही नहीं, देश भी बदल गया है ! नानी की इस लंबी विज़िट के बाद (अब देखिए, मैं ही किन दूसरी घटनाओं के आधार पर एक नया कैलेण्डर रचने लगा हूँ !) पिता जी के एक इतिहासकार मित्र आये तो कुछ मील नये मील के पत्थरों की पहचान हमें हो गयी जिनमें सन् ’57 का विशेष महत्त्व था। इन्हीं दिनों हम रमेश्वर दत्त रचित ‘राजपूत-सन्ध्या’ और ‘महाराष्ट्र जीवन-प्रभात’ जैसी पुस्तकें भी पढ़ने लगे और उन काल की एक नयी संरचना भी हमारे मन में बनने लगीं थी। इतिहास के हमारे मानसिक रंगमंच पर नये-नये चरित्र भी आने लगे थे।

----------


## sajan love

इन नये चरित्रों में भी एक नये और अलग ढंग का चरित्र था हैली का पुच्छल तारा। पुच्छल तारों के बारे में जानकारी प्राप्त करने के प्रयत्न में हमारा विश्व भी एकाएक बहुत फैल गया। उल्का मण्डल, तारा मण्डल और ग्रह मण्डल के बीच हमारी पृथ्वी अपेक्षया छोटी हो गयी-लेकिन अचरज की बात थी कि उसी अनुपात में हम छोटे नहीं हुए ! अधूरे विज्ञान-ज्ञान का शायद यही फल होता है। सब कुछ अनुपाततः छोटा होता जा रहा है लेकिन ज्ञाता का अहम छोटा नहीं होता। कुतूहल के मुँहजोर घोड़े पर सवार हो कर वह अपनी जय-यात्रा पर आगे बढ़ता है तो अपने को बड़े भारी विजेता के रूप में देखने लगता है। निश्चय ही अनुपात की कभी-न-कभी तो संशोधन होगा ही। लेकिन उसमें देर लगती है। शायद उसके लिए घोड़े का ठोकर खाना या सवार का एक-आध बार गिरना ज़रूरी होता है।

----------


## sajan love

उस दिन भी मटकू अपनी अभ्यस्त शाम की लम्बी सैर के लिए गया था। हमेशा वह अकेला नहीं जाता था, लेकिन ऐसा भी नहीं था कि अकेली सैर कोई बहुत साधारण घटना हो। अकेले-अकेले अलग-अलग रास्तों पर हो लिये–कभी होड़ बद कर तो कभी केवल इसलिए कि उन का उस समय का कौतूहल उन्हें अलग-अलग दिशाओं में खींचता रहता था। मटकू सीधे उस पहाड़ी की ओर बढ़ रहा था जो ‘हिरना पहाड़ी’ के नाम से प्रसिद्ध थी और इलाक़े की सबसे ऊँची पहाड़ी थी। उस का यह नाम क्यों पड़ा-इस सवाल का कोई सन्तोषजनक जवाब नहीं मिला था। मान लिया गया था कि उसका सम्बन्ध पहाड़ की बनावट से रहा होगा क्योंकि हिरन उस पहाड़ी पर थे नहीं। पहाड़ी की निचली ढलानों पर जो जंगल था उस के छोर पर कहीं-कहीं एक-आध छोटा गाँव भी था जिस की पगडण्डियाँ जंगली गुलाब के फूलों-लदे झाड़ों से कभी-कभी बहुत सुन्दर दीखती थीं। पर पहाड़ों के ऊपरी हिस्से पर पेड़ तो क्या झाड़ भी नहीं थे। केवल हरी घास थी जिस के बीच में जहाँ-तहाँ चपटी काली चट्टानें दीख जाती थीं। कल्पना पर बहुत ज़्यादा ज़ोर डाले बिना भी ऐसा माना जा सकता था कि चित्तियों वाला यह सूखी घास चितकबरे हिरन की पीठ जैसी दीखती है।

----------


## sajan love

मटकू पहाड़ी से उतर रहा था तो किसी सोच में खोया हुआ था। झुटपुट हो गया था। यद्यपि रास्ता उस का अभ्यस्त था, फिर भी कभी-कभी नीचे देखने की ज़रूरत पड़ रही थी कि ठोकर न लगे। लेकिन एकाएक किसी चीज़ ने-बल्कि पहले तो किसी चीज़ ने नहीं, गति के किसी बोध ने उस का ध्यान खींचा। उस ने आँख उठा कर देखाः कई-एक तारे उग आये थे जिन के बीच में वह कुछ ग्रहों को भी पहचानता था। लेकिन उन के बीच यह मंगल से मिलने-जुलते रंग का तारा है या ग्रह है जो हिलता हुआ नज़र आ रहा है ? नहीं, ग्रह-तारा कुछ नहीं, यह तो निश्चित गति से, और स्पष्ट पहचानी जाने वाली गति से, एक दिशा में बढ़ रहा है। मटकू के मस्तिष्क के भीतर बिजली-सी कौंध गयीः पुच्छल तारा ! इधर कई दिनों से पुच्छल तारे की चर्चा पत्र-पत्रिकाओं में होती रही और उसी वर्ष कहीं एक पुच्छल तारे के दीखने की सम्भावना भी की गयी थी - लेकिन उसके आने में तो अभी तीन महीने की देर थी। हैली का पुच्छल तारा कुछ वर्ष पहले जा चुका था। तब यह क्या है ? कौन-सा पुच्छल तारा है ? या कि कोई नया तारा प्रकट हो रहा है ?

----------


## sajan love

क्या उसी ने पहले-पहल इसे देखा है ? मटकू का पुच्छल तारा ! इस सवाल की कौंध ने पहली कौंध के साथ जुड़ कर नया प्रकाश नहीं दिया या कि इतना अधिक प्रकाश दिया कि कौंध में कुछ भी देखना असम्भव हो गया। मटकू ने दौड़ना आरंभ किया ! और कौंध की-सी फुर्ती से ही उसने जंगली गुलाब की बाढ़ वाले रास्ते पार किये और सड़क पर आ गया। यहाँ वह और भी तेज़ दौड़ सकता था क्योंकि रास्ता भी साफ़ था और उतराई की ढलान भी इतनी अधिक नहीं थी कि उससे अपने को सँभालना पड़े। एक बार फिर उस ने नज़र उठा कर पुच्छल तारे की ओर देखा। वह उसी ऊँचाई पर क्षितिज के समान्तर अपने पथ पर बढ़ रहा था लेकिन काफ़ी तेज़ गति से बढ़ रहा था। मानो अवचेतन स्तर पर ही गणित कर के मटकू ने परिणाम निकाला कि उसे और तेज़ दौड़ना होगा, तभी वह पुच्छल तारे के अदृश्य हो जाने से पहले घर तक पहुँच सकेगा और सब को पुच्छल तारा दिखा सकेगा। भाई तो कदाचित बाहर भी खेल रहा हो, लेकिन आकाश की ओर थोड़े ही ताकेंगे ! और माता-पिता भीतर ही होंगे-पिता जी तो इस समय तक अपनी फ़ाइलें देखने बैठ जाते हैं....

----------


## sajan love

उस ने अपनी गति और बढ़ा दी। पहाड़ी से घर तक वह ऐसे दौड़ा कि क्या कोई ओलम्पिक खेलों में मैराथन का धावक भी दौड़ा होगा ! हाँ, मैराथन का नाम जिस ऐतिहासिक दौड़ से लिया गया-थमॉपाइली के युद्ध के सन्देशवाहक की असल दौड़ भले ही वैसी रही हो। मटकू की साँस बहुत तेज़ चल रही थी। और दिल की धड़कन इतनी तेज़ हो गयी थी मानो दिल अब फट जायेगा। बीच में उस ने एक बार फिर आकाश की ओर ताक कर मंगल तारे की सी लेकिन तेज़ी से सरकती हुई उस रोशनी की ओर देख लिया थाः अब उसकी गति सीधी सतह पर से कुछ नीचे की ओर मुड़ गयी थी। शायद मण्डलाकार यात्रा पर ऐसा ही दीखता होगा।

लेकिन यह बढ़ता हुआ पुच्छल तारा पहले क्षितिज के छोर के धुईंलेपन को छूता हुआ ओट हो जायेगा, या कि मटकू पहले घर के अहाते के फाटक तक पहुँचेगा ? नहीं, वह पुच्छल तारे को दौड़ में जीतने नहीं देगा !

घर के फाटक से खम्भे उसे दीख गये। उस ने वहीं से से चिल्ला कर भाई को आवाज़ दी। दौड़ते खम्भे के पास पहुँचते-पहुँचते उस ने और भी तीखे स्वर से पुकारा। और उसे लगा कि जवाब में घर के भीतर से आवाज आयी--आये, क्या है ?

----------


## sajan love

-- ऊपर देखो, ऊपर पुच्छल तारा ! --कहते-कहते मटकू फाटक के पास ही जैसे ढेर हो गया। पुच्छल तारा क्षितिज पर छाये हुए धुंए को छूने ही वाला है। क्या वह पहले धुएँ की ओट हो जायेगा या भाई उसे पहले देख लेंगे ? या कि इन दोंनों से ही पहले उस दिल फट जायेगा ? साँस कैसी धौंकनी-सी चल रही है.....

समाप्त

----------

